# Sak. Report



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fished around Douglas Bay and along the north side of the shore in about 11 - 20ft. of water. Most of the fish came in deeper water, it was a strange day on the water. We caught 15 eyes, but had to work for them.

Took an older guy out on the water, it was great to see him get excited. Not only should we introduce the youth, but also our elder's.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're not alone. I had my worst day ever on Sakakawea Saturday. We didn't talk to anyone who did well either.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

4-7 foot up in my end of the lake. Fish will begin to go into "roam" mode pretty soon. Best get the crankin rods dusted off and #5 and #7's sharpened up. Troll back into the bays and work the flats hard. Dog Days are a comin!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Went to VanHook last weekend..just killed them..caught and realeased over 100 fish...biggest 26in...spinners w/crawlers..or jigs or lindy rigs..it did not matter...


----------

